# Problème Synchro avec Outlook Office mac 2011



## lolakian (30 Octobre 2010)

A tout ceux qui vont galérer comme moi pour la synchro des contacts et du calendrier avec office mac 2011. J'ai essayé au travers de mobile me de gmail rie n'y à fait. J'ai réinstaller mon iphone, réinstaller office 2008, réinstaller Office 2011. Une véritable galère. 
J'ai eu la hotline de Microsoft office qui ont fait office de macrodaube : ils ne prennent pas en charge els problèmes de synchro. 
Après la réinstall de 2011, le calendrier à bien été synchronisé. 
Donc, pour ceux qui galèrent comme moi. Le clou est dans la structure des données des contacts. Donc l'astuce est de d'utiliser le carnet d'adresse du mac pour exporter la Vcard de tout le groupe en 2.1 (à modifier au préalable dans les préférences) et de réimporter. 
Attention, bien sûr vous perdez les photos et les groupes mais ça fonctionne. 
Bon courage !!


----------



## Aliboron (30 Octobre 2010)

lolakian a dit:


> Après la réinstall de 2011, le calendrier a bien été synchronisé.


Là, tu m'en bouches un coin ! Est-ce que tu peux préciser ce que tu as fait précisément, et (surtout) avec quoi tu as synchronisé le calendrier d'Outlook ?




lolakian a dit:


> .../... l'astuce est de d'utiliser le carnet d'adresse du mac pour exporter la Vcard de tout le groupe en 2.1 (à modifier au préalable dans les préférences) et de réimporter.


Je ne vois pas très bien ce que tu veux faire. Mais pour synchroniser les contacts du carnet d'adresses, le plus simple est d'aller dans les préférences d'Outlook, dans "Synchroniser" et de cocher la case pour que la synchro se fasse. Chez moi sans le moindre souci (mais il semble qu'il y ait parfois des soucis pour les utilisateurs de MobileMe - dont je ne suis pas).

Dans un premier temps, puisque tu utilisais Office 2008 auparavant, tu peux évidemment récupérer les contacts depuis "Entourage" (les infos étant plus complètes que celles de Carnet d'adresses) par le menu "Fichier" > "Importer..."


----------



## lolakian (30 Octobre 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Là, tu m'en bouches un coin ! Est-ce que tu peux préciser ce que tu as fait précisément, et (surtout) avec quoi tu as synchronisé le calendrier d'Outlook ?



J'ai supprimé Office 2011, j'ai supprimé Ical et j'ai réinstallé Office 2011 avec outlook. J'ai ensuite fait ma synchro Iphone avec Itunes et là miracle tout mes RDV sont réapparu. 




Aliboron a dit:


> Je ne vois pas très bien ce que tu veux faire. Mais pour synchroniser les contacts du carnet d'adresses, le plus simple est d'aller dans les préférences d'Outlook, dans "Synchroniser" et de cocher la case pour que la synchro se fasse. Chez moi sans le moindre souci (mais il semble qu'il y ait parfois des soucis pour les utilisateurs de MobileMe - dont je ne suis pas).
> 
> Dans un premier temps, puisque tu utilisais Office 2008 auparavant, tu peux évidemment récupérer les contacts depuis "Entourage" (les infos étant plus complètes que celles de Carnet d'adresses) par le menu "Fichier" > "Importer..."



J'ai jamais que c'était simple (ça ne l'est jamais avec la daube) et j'avais bien essayé ton truc. Mais en vain.
 Pas de soucis particulier entre Mobile me et Outlook : les contacts remontaient bien mais le soucis était entre Mobile me et l'iphone, les contacts ne descendaient pas .
A l'install d'office 2011 et donc d'Outlook tu récupère automatiquement tes données d'entourage 2008 mais je ense que 2011 corrompt les données des contacts qui les rends inutilisables par l'Iphone. 

Un truc de ouf. 

Sinon à part ce GROS , très GROS bug office 2011 est vraiment bien.


----------



## vincerugby (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'ai Office 2011 pour mac et dans le menu préférence - Service de Synchronisation, tout est grisé... comment puis je débloquer cette situation... merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Aliboron (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



vincerugby a dit:


> J'ai Office 2011 pour mac et dans le menu préférence - Service de Synchronisation, tout est grisé...


Est-ce que tu peux décrire plus précisément ce que tu fais et ce que tu observes ? En particulier dire exactement ce qui est grisé. 

Est-ce que tu as coché la case "Activer les services de synchronisation pour les contacts" ? As-tu plusieurs types de compte (par ex des comptes POP ou IMAP et des comptes Exchange) ? Qu'y a-t-il dans le champ "Sélectionner les comptes à synchroniser" (c'est grisé tant qu'on n'a pas coché la case "Activer...") ?


----------



## vincerugby (12 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Merci pour ta réponse.

La ligne "Activer les services de synchro pour les contacts => COCHE et grisé

Dans le cadre en dessous :
"selectionner les comptes à synchroniser" => Sur mon ordinateur est coché et grisé

La dernière ligne, "Ajouter des contacts aux dossiers Outlook" est vide et non accessible.

Je ne sais pas comment rentre la chose accessible.

Mon objectif est d'avoir mes contacts dans Outlook 2011 et non dans "Contact" d'Apple.

NB : J'ai un compte Mobile Me et Mageos en IMAP.

Mais c'était inaccessible même au début avec aucun compte

Merci 

Vincent


----------



## Aliboron (12 Décembre 2010)

vincerugby a dit:


> La ligne "Activer les services de synchro pour les contacts => COCHE


Bon. Si cette case est cochée, la synchro devrait être activée et fonctionner normalement. Qu'observes-tu exactement ? Les contacts qui se trouvent dans Carnet d'adresses ont-ils été répliqués dans Outlook ? Si tu modifies un contact dans Outlook ou dans Carnet d'adresses la modification est-elle reportée dans l'autre ?

Contrairement à ce que tu sembles penser, tu ne peux pas avoir "Carnet d'adresses" vide et faire des synchros avec Mobile Me (Outlook 2011 utilise les outils système de Mac OS X).


----------



## vincerugby (12 Décembre 2010)

En effet dans le carnet d'adresse APPLE, la synchro se fait bien entre mon Iphone et mon Mac via Mobile me.
J'ai bien mes contacts dans le "carnet d'adresse" Apple.
Par contre je n'ai aucune réplication dans OUTLOOK :-( c'est la mon problème


----------



## Aliboron (13 Décembre 2010)

Ah. Alors je dirais qu'il va te falloir partir à la chasse aux préférences corrompues et autres choses du genre.  Vérifie à l'aide de "Moniteur d'activité" si l'application "Microsoft Sync Services" se lance. Au besoin, aide-toi avec les outils de Spanning Tools for Mac qui permettent de faire un bon ménage là dedans. La version démo permet de réinitialiser complètement les services de synchronisation du système et ça peut largement suffire à régler les choses...


----------



## vincerugby (13 Décembre 2010)

salut bernard,

La version demo est payante ...
De plus, c'est quoi le "Moniteur d'activité" ?
Quelle est la procédure pour vérifier si l'application "Microsoft Sync Services" se lance. 
Desolé mais je suis un gros nul coté mac... j'ai besoin d'aide 
Encore merci

V


----------



## Aliboron (13 Décembre 2010)

vincerugby a dit:


> La version demo est payante ...


Non, non, la version démo fonctionne très bien sans qu'il m'ait fallu débourser le moindre centime.  Elle a des limitations (dans le nettoyage, elle n'en accepte que trois à chaque fois) mais ça fonctionne parfaitement.




vincerugby a dit:


> De plus, c'est quoi le "Moniteur d'activité" ?
> Quelle est la procédure pour vérifier si l'application "Microsoft Sync Services" se lance.


C'est un outil qu'on trouve dans /Applications/Utilitaires et qui permet de savoir ce qui tourne sur un Mac, entre autres choses... 

Pour le reste, dans un premier temps tu aurais probablement intérêt à consulter des sites comme Rhinos-mac ou Débuter sur Mac pour mieux comprendre les fonctionnements de base de Mac OS X et être plus à l'aise sur ta machine...


----------



## vincerugby (13 Décembre 2010)

hello

"Microsoft Sync Services" n'est pas présent sur mon mac ...


----------



## Aliboron (13 Décembre 2010)

vincerugby a dit:


> "Microsoft Sync Services" n'est pas présent sur mon mac ...


Oui, c'est normal, avec Outlook 2011, il s'appelle "SyncServicesAgent" (désolé, ça a changé de nom par rapport à Entourage 2008). :rose:


----------



## marc.vdl64 (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, mais c'est bizarre, j'ai ça seulement sur mon IMac et pas sur mon MacBook Air qui ont pourtant tous les deux la même installation d'Outlook 2011...

Quelqu'un à une idée ? 

Merci beaucoup,

Marc vdl



vincerugby a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> ...


----------



## descour (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

je viens de découvrir, aprés être passé MAC depuis hier (25 ans de PC , mac book pro), que la synchro entre Iphone et outlook 2011 sur Mac n'est pas possible  !! pas un vendeur ne me l'a précisé et pourtant, bossant depuis 10 ans avec Outlook et ne pouvant m'en passer (gestion des taches, agendas, contact, notes..), c'est bien ces questions que j'ai posé en premier lieu au vendeurs. La réponse a été "mais oui, tout se fait comme sur PC".

Aprés deux jours d'utilisation ou plutot d'installation, tout marche, je suis rassuré de la facilité de fonctionnement, et, avec Office 2011,je me trouve un peu rassuré et en compagnie d'un environnement que je connais.

Et là, ce soir, avant de partir au bureau, c'est le drame ! je découvre en ouvrant Itunes pour faire la synchro de mon iphone avec Outlook (taches, calendrier, contacts.) qu'Itunes me propose uniquement une synchro avec le Ical, ou autres appli de MAC, mais pas OUTLOOK !!!!! hop, en vitesse pour me rassurer sur les forums, et là, nouvelle claque, je lis que la synchro ne peut marcher uniquement qu'avec les contacts mais pas pour le calendrier ou les taches 

Bah c'est simple je suis mort, je ne peux pas bosser. Alors si quelqu'un sait quoique ce soit, partagez vos infos, astuces, parceeque là, je suis dans la merde pour rester poli.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aliboron (24 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !



descour a dit:


> .../... en vitesse pour me rassurer sur les forums, et là, nouvelle claque, je lis que la synchro ne peut marcher uniquement qu'avec les contacts mais pas pour le calendrier ou les taches


Ben voilà. En effet, pour le moment, pas de synchro de calendrier entre Outlook et Mac OS X (et donc pas avec l'iPhone). C'est une des principales raisons qui me font rester avec Entourage 2008 en attendant que les choses s'améliorent, côté Outlook 2011.

La synchro du calendrier a été promise par Microsoft pour une "prochaine mise à jour" mais on l'attend encore. Faut juste souhaiter que ça ne dure pas trop. En attendant, il va te falloir trouver des expédients, genre Google Calendar ou iCal...


*Note de l'autre modo : *et on profite de la remontée pour migrer dans le bon forum, parce que les questions de synchro "en ligne", comme tout ce qui est "en ligne", ça relève d'Internet et réseau !


----------



## astoury (28 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour a le numéro de la hotline pour outlook 2011 (homme et petite entreprise) ?

merci d'avance
jean-francois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h22 ----------

Bonjour

J'ai trés régulièrement un message (fenêtre d'erreur) de SyncServicesAgent qui me dit 

" SyncServicesAgent a détecté un problème et doit être  fermé. Veuillez nous excuser de ce désagrément"

- Que faire pour ne plus avoir cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre plusieurs fois par jour ?

- Quelqu'un sait a quoi sert cette application ?

jean-françois


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2011)

astoury a dit:


> Bonjour a le numéro de la hotline pour outlook 2011 (homme et petite entreprise) ?


???? Tu peux préciser ? Si tu cherches le numéro de l'assistance pour Office 2011, regarde sur Mactopia...




astoury a dit:


> - Que faire pour ne plus avoir cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre plusieurs fois par jour ?
> - Quelqu'un sait a quoi sert cette application ?


Cette application tourne en arrière plan pour assurer la synchronisation du carnet d'adresses d'Office avec celui de Mac OS X. Pour ne plus avoir de message d'alerte, je présume qu'il faut trouver l'origine du problème évoqué et le résoudre.

Tu peux peut-être t'aider avec les outils Spanning Tools for Mac - au moins pour le diagnostic...


----------



## astoury (28 Janvier 2011)

Aliboron, Bernard, ... merci pour la réponse, mais, j'ai pas vu de numéro de téléphone sur mactopia. ... 
Et comme je viens d'acheter récemment office, mon souhait était d'appeler une hotline avec une personne au bout du fil qui me dépannerai  !!!!!! mais existe t'elle cette hotline ? j'ai vu sans la conversation que quelqu'un y faisait référence !!!!!!

jean-françois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

Aliboron, Bernard, ... 

tu me dit d'utiliser "Spanning Tools for Mac " c'est tout en anglais et je veux pas faire de bêtises.

Peut tu me dire comment faire d'abord une sauvegarde de toutes les infos de mon outlook ?


D'autant plus que, quand s'ouvre la fenetre _*"SyncServicesAgent a détecté un problème et doit être fermé. Veuillez nous excuser de ce désagrément"*_ il y a la possibilité de voir les détails, mais c'est trop long pour copier toutes ces informations très techniques ici.

et en plus, a part cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre, je n'ai pas de problème de synchro.

jean-françois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h04 ----------

autre question: Il y a t'il comme sur entourage la possibilité de reconstruire la base sur outlook 2011 ?
jean-françois


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2011)

astoury a dit:


> j'ai pas vu de numéro de téléphone sur mactopia...


Ben, je sais pas, moi je vois un lien en bas vers cette page, en tout cas. Pour le reste, je ne connais pas précisément les options de la version "Famille et petite entreprise" mais une des particularités est le "Support technique" pendant un an. Il doit bien y avoir des indications dans la boîte ou dans l'Aide...




astoury a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire comment faire d'abord une sauvegarde de toutes les infos de mon outlook ?


Comme avec le reste de toutes tes données. J'espère (pour toi) que tu as activé Time Machine, ce qui te met déjà à l'abri pour l'essentiel. Ou sinon, que tu fais régulièrement un clone de ton disque dur. 

Si tu veux spécifiquement faire une sauvegarde des données d'Office, c'est dans *~/Documents/Données utilisateurs Microsoft/Office 2011 Identities* que tu vas trouver le dossier *Main Identity*, lequel contient absolument tout.





astoury a dit:


> autre question: Il y a t'il comme sur entourage la possibilité de reconstruire la base sur outlook 2011 ?


Oui, bien sûr, et exactement de la même façon : en tenant la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement de l'application.

J'en profite pour rappeler qu'Outlook 2011 ne gère plus les données de la même façon qu'Entourage : au lieu d'une base de données unique, les données sont stockées individuellement, par souci de compatibilité avec Time Machine. Je n'ai pas les détails mais je présume que la reconstruction de base de données dans Outlook 2011 consiste essentiellement en une reconstruction d'index (et toujours en une copie du dossier d'identité, par mesure de sécurité).


----------



## astoury (28 Janvier 2011)

j'ai trouve le numéro de la hotline 0 825 827 829  mais il n'interviennent pas sur les aspects synchronisation !!!! ils disent d'aller "voir apple"  !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------

j'ai trouve le numéro de la hotline 0 825 827 829 mais il n'interviennent pas sur les aspects synchronisation !!!! ils disent d'aller "voir apple" !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h34 ----------

j'ai trouve le numéro de la hotline 0 825 827 829 mais il n'interviennent pas sur les aspects synchronisation !!!! ils disent d'aller "voir apple" !!!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------

Bernard 

détruire le fichier   _"com.microsoft.SyncServicesAgent.plist"_  , comme le précise un internaute là _"http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t334443-50.html"_, cela servira t'il a quelque chose dans mon problème de synchronisation entre "outlook2011" et "carnet d'adresse"  ???

jean françois


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2011)

astoury a dit:


> détruire le fichier   _"com.microsoft.SyncServicesAgent.plist"_  , comme le précise un internaute là _"http://forum.macbidouille.com/lofiversion/index.php/t334443-50.html"_, cela servira t'il a quelque chose dans mon problème de synchronisation entre "outlook2011" et "carnet d'adresse"  ???


Il faut toujours tout essayer et ne jamais se donner battu. Surtout quand on préserve ses arrières par des sauvegardes.

Bien sûr que la suppression des fichiers de préférences est une chose à tenter.


----------



## astoury (28 Janvier 2011)

bernard
en fait maintenant je m'aperçoit que mon Outlook (2011) ne se synchronise plus avec "carnet d'adresses" alors que ces derniers mois la synchro était parfaire (case cochée dans la préférence synchro de outlook)

Peut tu m'aider à me servor de "Sync Tune-up" car je ne lit pas l'anglais.
que doit-on sélectionner quand la fenêtre s'ouvre ? dois je sélectionner Adresse Book et faire "unregister" ?

merci d'avance de ton aide
jean-françois


----------



## Aliboron (28 Janvier 2011)

astoury a dit:


> Peut tu m'aider à me servor de "Sync Tune-up" car je ne lit pas l'anglais.
> que doit-on sélectionner quand la fenêtre s'ouvre ? dois je sélectionner Adresse Book et faire "unregister" ?


Merci de ne pas multiplier les messages, ça fait jeu de piste et devient très compliqué à suivre ! Je te dis pas pour ceux qui se feront une recherche parce qu'ils seront confrontés à une situation comparable...


----------



## neocker (14 Février 2011)

Bonjour,  Au risque de faire doublon, je poste ma question ici.   Comme tout le monde, je regrette l'absence de synchronisation complète sur Outlook 2011, malgré une interface que je trouve plus agréable qu'Entourage.  Je teste actuellement un compte Exchange, qui a l'avantage de faire profiter au maximum des possibilités de synchronisation avec l'iPhone, mais pour un certain coût.  Étant prêt à payer pour avoir une synchronisation parfaite (mails pour une asso que je dirige), je me demandais si MobileMe ne savait pas faire la même chose au niveau de la synchronisation avec le calendrier Outlook 2011 ?  Merci d'avance


----------



## chrismo (12 Mars 2011)

Bonjour lolakian
je n'arrive pas a synchro mon iphone avec outlook 2011 pour le calendrier, 
entre ical, mobile.me, outlook.
c'est mon outil de travail, mes rendez-vous sont envoyé par email donc depuis ma migration vers outlook 2011, rien ne va plus...
comment fais-tu ?


----------



## eleon81 (14 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je n'arrive pas à synchroniser mon calendrier Entourage avec mon Iphone ni avec Ical. (entourage 2011)
Dans préférence entourage n'ai pas l'interphase qui me propose de synchroniser  avec ical mais juste le message suivant:

"activer les service de synchronisation pour le contact (coché) fusionne les contacts outlook avec le carnet d'adresses Apple et MobileMe. Vous pouvez également synchroniser d'autres applications et périphériques à l'aide de l'application Apple iSync (je ne la trouve pas sur mon ordinateur un iMac 10.7.3 OS X)

sélectionner les compte à synchroniser:
et la il me propose une seule chose à cocher 
"sur mon ordinateur"
Ajouter des contact au dossier outlook" et me propose de choisir , mais j'ai un seule choix "sur mon ordinateur/ carnet d'adresse"

Enfin, toutes les solutions trouver ne marchent pas sur mon ordo du coup si j'ai bien compris la raison c'est bien que ce n'ai pas possible??? et qu'il faut attaidre une mise à jours office???

Merci de votre réponse

Eleonore

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h46 ----------

bonjour je crois que j'ai trouvé la solution ici
http://mac2.microsoft.com/help/office/14/en-us/outlook/item/b79e3fb0-310b-4d62-bdc7-c7894620df16
bon courage


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2012)

Même problème.
Quelqu'un a des idées ?


----------



## Aliboron (13 Avril 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Même problème.
> Quelqu'un a des idées ?


Lequel (problème) exactement ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2012)

Aucune synchro entre le carnet d'adresse et Outlook pour les contacts.


----------



## Aliboron (13 Avril 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Aucune synchro entre le carnet d'adresse et Outlook pour les contacts.


Tu n'as pas activé la synchro Carnet d'adresses <> iCloud (incompatible avec Outlook 2011) ? 

Si tu désactives la synchro (en décochant la case correspondante dans les préférences d'Outlook 2011) que tu sors de la fenêtre des préférences (ce qui valide la saisie) puis que tu réactives la synchro (en cochant la case) est-ce que ça relance la synchronisation ?

Au besoin, tu peux aussi voir si la mise à jour 14.2.0 qui vient d'être mise à disposition permet de résoudre le problème (pas si c'est l'incompatibilité avec iCloud, évidemment). En quel cas, attention, il est prudent de faire une reconstruction de la base de données avant de faire la mise à jour et de faire une sauvegarde de la version 14.1.4 d'Outlook : il arrive que la mise à jour nécessite une reconstruction de la base de données et la version mise à jour ne peut pas faire de reconstruction de la base 14.1.4...


----------



## Claude78V (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,
merci des infos du forum, mais je crains que Microsoft et Apple ne soient toujours pas parvenus à maîtriser les synchronisations! Mon problème: les événements récurrents sur des journées complètes se multiplient tous seuls, genre le 8 mai apparaît 2 fois, puis 4, puis de nombreuses fois, l'anniversaire d'une personne est rappelé à 20 reprises! Que faire??....
Quant aux synchronisations des calendriers (et je ne parle pas d' Icloud!..) ça marche quand ça peut. J'ai réinitialisé les synchro à plusieurs reprises, mais un événement créé sur l'Iphone n'apparaît pas sur le Mac, ni dans Ical, ni dans Outlook, malgré le fonctionnement des services de synchorisation. Merci de vos  lumières!


----------



## Midship (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

je ne comprend pas pourquoi lorsque j'ouvre le service de synchro toutes les fenetres sont vides ?
je synchronise avec Icloud, c'est ok Iphone/mac,
je passe par Googlecalendar
j'essaye désespérément d'avoir le meme calendrier sur Ical et Outlook

merci d'avance de votre aide


----------



## Aliboron (12 Juin 2012)

Midship a dit:


> lorsque j'ouvre le service de synchro toutes les fenetres sont vides ?


S'il n'est question que du problème des champs vides, on peut proposer une méthode de traitement :
1 - dans le dossier  ~/Bibliothèque/*Preferences*, supprimer les deux fichiers suivants  : 
       - *com.microsoft.Outlook.SyncServicesPreferences.plist*
       - *com.microsoft.SyncservicesAgent.plist*
 2 - dans le dossier ~/Bibliothèque/Preferences/Microsoft/*Office 2011*  supprimer le fichier *OfficeSync Prefs*. 

Il faut ensuite fermer (et  rouvrir) loa session utilisateur Mac OS X. Quand tu relanceras Outlook,  de nouvelles préférences seront créées,  toutes neuves, les choses devraient rentrer dans l'ordre et tu devrais  pouvoir activer les services de synchronisation.

 Ne pas perdre de vue qu'on ne peut pas activer la synchro sur deux  identités Outlook en parallèle. Si tu as une autre identité, assure-toi  d'y avoir désactivé la synchronisation au préalable (pour basculer d'une identité à une  autre, il faut lancer l'utilitaire en tenant  la touche "Option" enfoncée au lancement d'Outlook et y "Définir par  défaut", via le menu "roue dentée" en bas, celle qu'on veut utiliser).



Midship a dit:


> je synchronise avec Icloud, c'est ok Iphone/mac,
> je passe par Google Calendar. j'essaye désespérément d'avoir le meme calendrier sur Ical et Outlook


Bon, là c'est (en principe, du moins) un autre problème : iCloud utilise un protocole incompatible avec Outlook. Il n'est donc pas possible de synchroniser iCal et Outlook dans ce contexte.


----------



## Midship (12 Juin 2012)

J'avais essayé cette manip d'effacement dans le dossier bibliothèque et cela n'a rien changé, fenêtres désespérément vide 

sachant que j'ai eu au préalable pas mal de problemes avec les identitées et quelles ont été reconstruites avec lutilitaire had hoc

ce que je voudrait arriver à faire c'est synchroniiser outlook avec google calendar comme je le synchronise avec Ical, dans ce cas je decoche calendar dans cloud

j'ai aussi deux bases contact une dans outlook (ex exchange) et une dans carnet d'adresse , les deux dans l'iphone et j'aimerais bien nettoyer tout ca en avoir une seule qui comprennent les contacts des deux avec suppression des doublons

pas simple quoi :rose:


----------



## Mezura (17 Juin 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> S'il n'est question que du problème des champs vides, on peut proposer une méthode de traitement :
> 1 - dans le dossier  ~/Bibliothèque/*Preferences*, supprimer les deux fichiers suivants  :
> - *com.microsoft.Outlook.SyncServicesPreferences.plist*
> - *com.microsoft.SyncservicesAgent.plist*
> ...



J'ai le même problème suite à une reconstruction d'identité. Ta solution me plait bien mais je ne trouve pas les fichiers en question dans le Dossier préférence ni le dossier Microsoft.

Merci de votre aide.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h02 ----------

Ca y est tout est résolu.

MERCI ALIBORON;

ta solution a marché super. J'ai trouvé les fichiers avec Easyfind et la synchro les boutons sont réapparus.
Un redémarrage et la synchro a fonctionné.

22H43 : cela met fin à un WE de galères car ma base Outlook a explosé vendredi (j'ai découvert qu'elle faisait 16 G). Et j'ai pas mal galèrer afin de trouver une solution pour ne rien perdre.

Il n'y a pas de methode d'archivage claire dans Outlook et j'ai fait l'erreur de croire que l'archivage 'était pas nécessaire.

Grossiere erreur. Il l'est bel et bien car quand la base est trop grosse tout se bloque.


----------

